# internal bleeding?



## chokko (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello,
this fish isnt mine, posting on behalf of concerned owner.

Looks like some internal bleeding, that started around the tail and has progressed to the body.

Likely caused from a parasite?

Should the fish be isolated from others?

ammonia/nitrite/nitrate all apparently match the lowest colors on her "tetra" test kit. tank isnt heated, they live at ambient temperature (27-29C)

fish in question is behaving normally so far, and has been in tank for about 16months.


cheers


----------



## tf1265 (Jul 26, 2011)

My experience with internal bleeding (1 recent experience and the advice given by knowledgable members) is that there is generally no treating or recovering from internal injuries. This little guy probably won't make it 

I've not known internal bleeding to be caused by anything other than roughness/injury. I could be wrong, do you have specific reason to believe it may have a parasite that would cause this type of internal injury?

I don't think there is reason to isolate him. If you believe it is a parasite, treat the whole tank as it will likely affect all of them sooner or later. 

Without knowing what else is in the tank it's hard to tell what could have caused this. You've given some very useful information about your friends tank, but more is needed to identify the cause. What other fish are in the tank? How long have they been in? What is the water change schedule? Water treated with dechlorinator? What type of filter (is it possible it got stuck on the intake)? Live plants, other decor?


Sorry, I say "you" in this post even though you've stated you're asking for a friend. 

Good luck!


----------



## chokko (Jul 30, 2011)

thought it may be parasite/illness as a second fish had started developing similar redness.

first fish (pictured above) has passed away now.

but your comment of roughness has made me think a bit more, the owner says that these fish (unsure if its just one of them, or all) do like to jump out of the tank when she is cleaning it or doing water changes. So possibly some physical harm happened through the act of jumping out, or from handling the fish to put them back in the water...will investigate some more.


----------



## tf1265 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not surprised that fish didn't make it, but sorry to hear 

I don't know a lot about parasites. I've not heard of any that would cause this type of massive internal bleeding, but like I said I just don't know much about them. 

If they are jumping out of the tank a lot, the water level is too high. It's also possible that they are trying to escape if the water is harming them. It's important to acclimate fish to water changes. Your friend should be using a water conditioner to remove the harmful chlorine and chloramines in ANY water the fish will be swimming in, even if it's just for a few minutes during a water change. The water should also be the same temperature as the tank water or it can shock their systems. Some fish are jumpers, like bettas, but most fish shouldn't be leaping out of a tank all the time unless there is something wrong with the water they are swimming in.

Just a few thoughts to try to save the remaining fish.


----------

